# Weasels



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I have 4 boxes out and no hits as of yet. Nice catch NBman! I'll have to try placing a very small amount of Anise above the box to get into the wind better.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

My 8 yr old son got two this past weekend. This was the first time he did the sets by himself. Both nice and white. He was proud of himself. 
Only got his hand stuck in the trap once. Only a couple tears.


----------

